# could I now have GERD



## Keith1952 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok, here's my question from what I'm reading I now could have GERD ..let me explain I went for a prostate exam, (I'm a male 62 ) The instrument they use is like a metal tube that they go up from the rectum and shoot needles into the prostate to remove to check for cancer. I was fully awake and the doctor was very ruff with putting the tube up my rectum....It seemed that he tore my muscle and it was very sore. This was three years ago, EVERY since that time I have had loose stool and a lot of gas and some pain right below my rib cage. (I never have any of these problems before) I have been to every doctor I can think of and they act like it's nothing, I often times have a discharge. If I take 2-3 Imodium a day I am back to normal (mostly) I think that he tore my muscle and it's letting in air or something. My question is does this sound possible? AND please give me doctors title so that I can get referred to a doctor that might know how to fix this problem. Would I ask for a GERD doctor? Thank you Keith


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

it's awful what the doctor put you through. But, I thought gerd affected much higher, the stomach area. for the diarrhea, maybe diarsoothe would help improve things. imodium doesn't resolve very much; I couldn't get effective lasting help from it. Have you tried aloe? I know it's no cure all, but I've seen so many comments on that, too. some great merit to it. Can you get a second opinion, I mean without getting a endoscopy?


----------



## Keith1952 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not sure endoscopy is? A different doctor did a colon exam and didn't find anything..but gave me some pills to firm up my stool thinking that it would make the rectum muscle work harder, the pills didn't do anything, so that's when I started looking around for some thing else. I don't usually have much diarrhea anymore but very soft stool. After having a BM very often I will have to clean myself several times a day. If my stool is firm I don't have that problem, I have been on a gluten free diet and very low alcohol for about 5/6 weeks and that has not made any difference at all. I would be happy to change my diet If I knew what to eat, I do not eat anything spicy. So far I have been to 5 different doctors..


----------

